
SSH agent powered by blockchain and digital identity wallet - adisbladis
https://github.com/trustedkey/tk-ssh-agent
======
onetom
This is a really exciting combination of technologies with the highest level
of privacy, yet providing great convenience!

(Disclaimer: I work for the company developing this, but not directly on this
project)

